
The State of Owner-Controlled Computing as Talos Winds Down - Kostic
https://www.crowdsupply.com/raptor-computing-systems/talos-secure-workstation/updates/the-state-of-owner-controlled-computing-as-talos-winds-down
======
paxcoder
Why wasn't Talos on the front page? Were you too busy seeing what's new in the
world of locked-down gadgets, HN?

